# Halloween Specials



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I remember waaaaay back when I was a kid they used to have them on. There were also Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving and the like. I really wish they could come up with some others and bring back the spirit of the holiday? Can anyone think of any other specials that used to come on besides the ultra-great *It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown* or *Halloween is Grinch Night* and *The Halloween Tree?*


----------



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

Does anyone remember the Garfield Halloween special where Odie and Garfield go out to a house on a river and a ghost pirate ship comes back to get their gold...I loved that Halloween cartoon special! I wonder if they play it on tv anymore...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been wishing somebody would release that damned Garfield special on DVD for the longest time as I haven't seen it since I was a kid. That special pwns. 

I also love It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown, as well as the South Park Halloween episodes. Let's not forget the seemingly endless amount of Simpson's Treehouse of Horrors there are.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*I just found this web page that's lists about all of the Hallowen cartoon Specials over the years:

Halloween Cartoon Specials!

They list that Garfield Special on VHS, but nothing about a DVD yet.*


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

great link forbidden crypts! And I've got good news for you... They are going to release the Garfield special on dvd October 26th! woohoo! right in time for Halloween!  Here are the details for this dvd: Show 4 - "Garfield's Halloween Adventure 1985" Show 8 - "Garfield's Thanksgiving 1989" Show 7 - "Garfield Christmas Special 1987". Isn't that great? You get to watch the Thanksgiving and Christmas specials too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG... that is so kick ass! I've waited an ETERNITY to see that damned Garfield Halloween special again. My DVD library is very incomplete without it. I dunno if I can wait until October 26th... that seem so far away from now.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

The only Halloween specials I've seen so far are the Bugs Bunny one and the Simpson's Treehouse of Horrors. So I'm gonna buy the Garfield Halloween special for sure. I've never seen it and I really like Garfield. So I REALLY can't wait till October 26th! I've only heard good comments about it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The Garfield special is one of those things you just gotta wonder why it took THIS long to release. Amazon has it for only $10.49, a real bargain for sure!


----------

